# sibling



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Wikipedia (sibling):
Siblings are people who share at least one parent. A male sibling is called a brother; and a female sibling is called a sister. (...) A "full sibling" (full brother or full sister) is a sibling with whom an individual shares the same biological parents. (...) A half sibling that shares the same mother (but different fathers) is known as a "uterine" sibling, whereas one that shares the same father, (but different mothers) is known as an "agnate" sibling. In law, the term consanguine is used in place of agnate. (...) Other terms for half siblings would be as follows: A child that has the same father but different mother is a paternal half-brother/sister. A child that has the same mother but different father is a maternal half-brother/sister. (...) "3/4 siblings" are half siblings who share one parent and whose non-shared parents are full siblings.

Και το άρθρο συνεχίζεται, αλλά αυτά είναι τα σημαντικότερα.

Βρίσκω αμφιθαλής, που όμως αντιβαίνει ευθέως στα παραπάνω. Αν αμφιθαλής είναι ο full sibling και ετεροθαλής ο half sibling, τότε δεν θα μπορούσε ο σκέτος sibling να βαφτιστεί ομοθαλής; Το βρίσκω από δω κι από κει χωρίς συσχέτιση με το sibling, σε μυθολογίες κλπ., δεν υπάρχει δε καθόλου στα δύο γνωστά μου γενικά λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ).

Το siblings, λέει το άρθρο της Wikipedia, φτιάχτηκε στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα από τους ανθρωπολόγους για να καλύψει το γερμανικό Geschwister (πληθυντ.) Άρα σκέφτεται κανείς τα αδέρφια, ενικός το αδέρφι, αφαιρώντας, προκειμένου για ανθρωπολογικό κείμενο, τη συνδήλωση του αρσενικού γένους την οποία εμπεριέχει η λέξη αδέρφια στην τρέχουσα γλώσσα. Είναι κι αυτό μια κάποια λύση.

Από κάτι βιβλία κοινωνικής ανθρωπολογίας που έχω δεν βρήκα ούτε φυλλομετρώντας τα ρητή απάντηση ούτε κάποιο γλωσσάρι στο τέλος.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 31, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι το σκέτο "sibling" χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως με την έννοια του "full sibling", γι' αυτό και το μεταφράζουν _αμφιθαλής_. Κατά τα άλλα είναι όπως τα λες.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 31, 2012)

Αδέρφια (που μπορεί να είναι είτε αμφιθαλή είτε ετεροθαλή), δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση.


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2012)

My siblings, you vagabond fowl 
Like you I am searching for kisses
Lost, while the winds howl...


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αν αμφιθαλής είναι ο full sibling και ετεροθαλής ο half sibling, τότε δεν θα μπορούσε ο σκέτος sibling να βαφτιστεί ομοθαλής; Το βρίσκω από δω κι από κει χωρίς συσχέτιση με το sibling, σε μυθολογίες κλπ., δεν υπάρχει δε καθόλου στα δύο γνωστά μου γενικά λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ).


Ο Πάπυρος καταγράφει τον _ομοθαλή_, αλλά είναι συνώνυμο τού _αμφιθαλής_ και ατύχησε επειδή είναι νεότερο και δεν το χρησιμοποιούν οι νόμοι.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 31, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το siblings, λέει το άρθρο της Wikipedia, φτιάχτηκε στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα από τους ανθρωπολόγους για να καλύψει το γερμανικό Geschwister (πληθυντ.) Άρα σκέφτεται κανείς τα αδέρφια, ενικός το *αδέρφι,* αφαιρώντας, προκειμένου για ανθρωπολογικό κείμενο, τη συνδήλωση του αρσενικού γένους την οποία εμπεριέχει η λέξη αδέρφια στην τρέχουσα γλώσσα. Είναι κι αυτό μια κάποια λύση.



Μια ερώτηση επί της ευκαιρίας, μιας και το έχω βρει μπροστά μου αρκετές φορές: 
Το siblings, στον πληθυντικό, θα το πούμε _αδέλφια._ 
Στον ενικό όμως; Χρησιμοποιούμε, με την ίδια σημασία, και το αδέλφι στον ενικό;

Το σχετικό λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ λέει τα εξής:
*αδέλφι* κ. *αδέρφι* (το) *1.* (εκφραστ. αντί του _αδελφός_) δηλώνει οικειότητα, στενή σχέση: γύρισε τ' αδέλφι μου από τη Γερμανία. [...] *3.* (στον πληθ. _αδέλφια, τα_) [...] β. οι αδελφοί και οι αδελφές μαζί, το σύνολο των προσώπων με τα οποία έχει κανείς συγγένεια αδελφού ή αδελφής (ουδέτερη δήλωση των παραπάνω προσώπων χωρίς διάκριση φύλου) [...]

Αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με το grandparent (ή μάλλον χειρότερο, γιατί εκεί δεν υπάρχει λέξη ούτε για τον πληθυντικό).


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2012)

Ακριβώς αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα με το αδέρφι-αδέρφια. Πέραν αυτού, φυλλομετρώντας, όπως είπα, δεν πήρε το μάτι μου κανένα αδέρφι ούτε αδέρφια. Όσο για το ομοθαλής, nickel, ναι, κι εγώ από το γούγλη αυτό είχα καταλάβει στο περίπου. Αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι αφού εν πολλοίς περισσεύει ο όρος, θα μπορούσε να βαφτιστεί στην καινούργια σημασία τού απλού sibling (στο κάτω-κάτω, το αμφι- λέει "δύο", ενώ το ομο- δε λέει πόσοι). Επίσης, και ο όρος sibling φτιαχτός είναι. Αλλά βέβαια εδώ πρόκειται για όρο της ανθρωπολογίας (και της ζωολογίας), και δεν είμαι ανθρωπολόγος για να χρίζω όρους.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 31, 2012)

Κι εγώ το έχω αντιμετωπίσει πολλές φορές αυτό, και πάντα το λύνω κατά περίπτωση: μπορείς π.χ. να το κάνεις επίθετο ("το αδελφό άτομο"), ή να πεις "αδελφός/αδελφή" αν σου ταιριάζει και αν δεν ξέρεις το φύλο (που συχνά το ξέρεις).


----------



## panadeli (Jan 31, 2012)

Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοια κάνω, αλλά ώρες ώρες μου τη σπάει που δεν υπάρχει λέξη.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 1, 2012)

Εντάξει, με το ΛΝΕΓ. Να δούμε και το ΛΚΝ που το έχουμε και πιο εύκαιρο; 
"αδέρφι το [aδérfi] & αδέλφι το [aδélfi] Ο44 (συνήθ. πληθ.) : 1.*αδελφός
1α, χωρίς διάκριση φύλου*: Είναι τρία αδέρφια, ένα αγόρι και δύο κορίτσια. Ο Γιάννης και ο Γιώργος / ο Γιάννης και η Mαρία είναι αδέλφια. Mοιάζουν σαν αδέρφια, πάρα πολύ. || (προφ. στο εν.): Tι κάνει τ΄ ~ σου; 2. αδελφός1β: Όλοι οι άνθρωποι / οι χριστιανοί / οι Έλληνες είμαστε αδέλφια. Πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε τ΄ αδέρφια μας, τους ξεριζωμένους Έλληνες που υποφέρουν. Εμπρός, αδέρφια, να δουλέψουμε όλοι μαζί για τον τόπο μας. αδερφάκι το & αδελφάκι το YΠΟKΟΡ στη σημ. 1α" (οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου). 

Μήπως περιπλέκουμε αναίτια τη ζωή μας; :)


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Εμάς θα μας βόλευε πολύ "το αδέρφι", έλα όμως που τον αναγνώστη θα τον ξενίσει: "Ο ασθενής έπασχε από στεφανιαία νόσο, ασθένεια από την οποία είχε αποβιώσει και το αδέρφι του σε ηλικία 88 ετών"... θα γκρινιάξουν... :-(


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Περιττό να πω ότι, ακόμα κι αν δεν με ενοχλήσει, θα νομίζω ότι εννοείς «ο αδελφός του».

Αλλά και τι να πούμε; «... από την οποία είχε αποβιώσει και το άλλο παιδί των γονιών του...»;


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2012)

Μια που λέμε για αδέρφια, σε ένα άρθρο σήμερα διαβασα brethren and sistren κι επειδή εγώ με τα μεσαιωνικά και με τα εκκλησιαστικά δεν τα πάω καλά, αλλά ούτε και με την σύγχρονη κουλτούρα απ'ό,τι φαίνεται το κοίταξα:

Both brethren and sistren were used in Middle English (12th to 15th centuries) simply as the plural forms of brother and sister. From about 1600, brothers began to take over from brethren (Shakespeare used both), except when referring to fellow members of a religious community, or a society or profession. It still has this meaning today, and you may also find it used in ironic or humorous contexts (e.g. our brethren in the popular national press).

Sistren, on the other hand, had fallen completely out of use by the middle of the 16th century. It has recently been revived, typically by feminist writers, with the new meaning 'fellow women' (e.g. Lead singer Beth starts out most shows with several shout-outs to her sistren). This use is not yet well established in standard English.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά και τι να πούμε; «... από την οποία είχε αποβιώσει και το άλλο παιδί των γονιών του...»;



Από την οποία είχε αποβιώσει ...
...και άλλο παιδί της οικογένειας. Νομίζω ότι αυτό το έχω ξαναδεί κάπου. 
...πρώτου βαθμού συγγενής του. Δεν αποδίδεις το νόημα, αλλά δε λες και ψέμματα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Ναι, ή το πρώτο της SBE ή, εν ανάγκη, "αδελφός/αδελφή".


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Από την οποία είχε αποβιώσει ...
> ...πρώτου βαθμού συγγενής του. Δεν αποδίδεις το νόημα, αλλά δε λες και ψέμματα.


Φυσικά και ΛΕΣ ψέματα! Τα αδέλφια είναι συγγενείς δευτέρου βαθμού εκ πλαγίου, όχι —φυσικά— πρώτου βαθμού!


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Σήμερα πουρνό-πουρνό, με τη βοήθεια των ψηγμάτων [snippets] του google books, αντιστοίχισα ευρήματα του siblings από ένα βιβλίο ανθρωπολογίας με την ελληνική του έκδοση, που την είχα μεταφράσει εγώ πριν από 15 χρόνια, και έβγαζε "αδέλφια". Ωστόσο όλα τα sibling (ενικός) που βρήκα στα ξένα ψήγματα ήταν του τύπου sibling sets, sibling group, οπότε πάλι αποδιδόταν σύνολα αδελφιών κοκ., πάντα στον πληθυντικό. Οπότε για τον ενικό δεν βρήκα παράδειγμα. (Εννοείται ότι η ελληνική έκδοση είχε περάσει από επιστημονική επιμέλεια.) Όταν κάποια στιγμή επικοινωνήσω με τους αρμοδίους, θα γράψω εδώ και για το sibling σε ενικό αριθμό, αν στο μεταξύ δεν έχει καταθέσει κανένας άλλος σχετική είδηση.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

Μ' έβαλες κι εμένα να αρχίσω το ψάξιμο. 
Λοιπόν κάποτε μου είχε τύχει το εξής: 
_The truth is that Ludwig van Beethoven was neither the ninth child nor the fifth child of his parents. He was the eldest - strictly the number two, but his elder *sibling* died in infancy, as was common in those days, and was not, so far as is known, blind or deaf or dumb or mentally retarded.
_Το οποίο απέδωσα:
_Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Λούντβιχ βαν Μπετόβεν δεν ήταν ούτε το ένατο ούτε το πέμπτο παιδί των γονεών του, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο -για την ακρίβεια, ήταν το δεύτερο στη σειρά, όμως ο μεγαλύτερος *αδελφός* του πέθανε κατά τη βρεφική του ηλικία, όπως συχνά συνέβαινε τότε, και δεν ήταν, απ' όσο γνωρίζουμε, τυφλός, κουφός, μουγγός ή διανοητικά καθυστερημένος.
_
Γιατί αδελφός και όχι αδελφή; Επειδή είχα μπει στη διαδικασία να ψάξω να βρω αν εκείνο το πρώτο παιδί που πέθανε ήταν αγόρι ή κορίτσι. Και θυμάμαι ότι δεν ήταν και τόσο εύκολο τελικά.

Σε άλλο σημείο του ίδιου βιβλίου, αν και όχι μεταφρασμένο από εμένα, υπήρχε η φράση:
_We happily accept that we can love more than one child, parent, sibling, teacher, friend or pet.
_όπου το πρόβλημα παρακάμφθηκε με προσφυγή στον πληθυντικό (αλλά και με μια μικρή ασυνταξία):
_Αποδεχόμαστε ότι μπορούμε να αγαπάμε περισσότερα από ένα παιδιά, γονείς, αδέλφια, δασκάλους, φίλους ή κατοικίδια ζώα.
_


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση του panadeli, είναι χρήσιμα τα επίκοινα _παιδιά, γονείς, αδέλφια / children, parents, siblings_. Στην πρώτη όμως είναι λίγο (ή πολύ) χαζό και στα αγγλικά. Αν το ξέρεις το φύλο του παιδιού, τι μας το κρύβεις;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν το ξέρεις το φύλο του παιδιού, τι μας το κρύβεις;


Πάντως αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι άλλο η σειρά των παιδιών γενικά (siblings) κι άλλο η σειρά των γιων / θυγατέρων (brothers / sisters) — καθότι ο μεγαλύτερος γιος ενός ζευγαριού μπορεί να έχει τρεις, μεγαλύτερες από τον ίδιο, αδελφές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Εγώ λέω ότι στην περίπτωση που οι Άγγλοι γράφουν πράγματα όπως το χαρβάτειο «Ο ασθενής έπασχε από στεφανιαία νόσο, ασθένεια από την οποία είχε αποβιώσει και το αδέρφι του σε ηλικία 88 ετών» ή το παναντέλειο «He was the eldest - strictly the number two, but his elder sibling died in infancy», θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο σαφείς. Το δεύτερο θα το είχα κάνει: «He was the eldest (εννοείται child, από την προηγούμενη πρόταση) - strictly the number two, for an elder brother had died in infancy». Η ασάφειά τους είναι ανεπίτρεπτη και για την αγγλική γλώσσα, όχι μόνο λόγω των μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων που προκαλεί. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιείς parent ή child κ.λπ. εκεί που μπορείς και πρέπει να πεις το φύλο του γονιού ή του παιδιού.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Φυσικά και ΛΕΣ ψέματα! Τα αδέλφια είναι συγγενείς δευτέρου βαθμού εκ πλαγίου, όχι —φυσικά— πρώτου βαθμού!



Ε, τότε βάλτο "πολύ στενός συγγενής", κι όποιος καταλάβει. 

ΥΓ Εγώ δεν έχω αδέρφια, οποτε δεν ξέρω τι βαθμό συγγένειας έχουν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2012)

Κι εμείς έχουμε ασάφεια παντως με την αδερφότητα. 
Είναι αδερφότητα κυριών ή αδερφότητα κυρίων;


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση του panadeli, είναι χρήσιμα τα επίκοινα _παιδιά, γονείς, αδέλφια / children, parents, siblings_. Στην πρώτη όμως είναι λίγο (ή πολύ) χαζό και στα αγγλικά. Αν το ξέρεις το φύλο του παιδιού, τι μας το κρύβεις;



Υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα ο συγγραφέας να μην γνώριζε ή να μην ήταν εντελώς σίγουρος για το φύλο του παιδιού -θυμάμαι κάπως αχνά ότι είχα φάει αρκετό χρόνο για να το βρω-, ή πολύ απλά να μην θεωρούσε ότι υπήρχε λόγος να το διευκρινίσει, δεδομένου ότι δεν είχε σημασία για το επιχείρημά του. 
Οι ηθολόγοι και οι ανθρωπολόγοι χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον το sibling, ακριβώς επειδή το φύλο του αδερφιού (?) συνήθως δεν έχει σημασία για το θέμα που πραγματεύονται, και συχνά είναι σημαντικό να _μην_ προσδιορίζεται. Αν βρω χρόνο θα ψάξω για ένα καλύτερο παράδειγμα, αλλά με βιβλία που δεν τα έχω σε ψηφιακή μορφή δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η ασάφειά τους είναι ανεπίτρεπτη και για την αγγλική γλώσσα, όχι μόνο λόγω των μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων που προκαλεί. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιείς parent ή child κ.λπ. εκεί που μπορείς και πρέπει να πεις το φύλο του γονιού ή του παιδιού.



Με το παραπάνω δεν θέλω να νομιστεί ότι δεν είναι αρκετές οι περιπτώσεις που η ασάφεια της λέξης στον ενικό είναι χρήσιμη ή απαραίτητη. Ακόμα και ως υπεκφυγή, για να κρύψει την άγνοιά μας. Όχι όμως για να κρύψει την άνοιά μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω αδέρφια, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι βαθμό συγγένειας έχουν.


Ο εύκολος τρόπος για να υπολογίσεις το βαθμό συγγένειας είναι να μετρήσεις πόσες γεννήσεις χρειάστηκαν για να προκύψει η σχέση των εξεταζόμενων συγγενών. Παραδείγματα: Μητέρα > Κόρη: Μία γέννηση, 1ος βαθμός συγγένειας σε ευθεία. Παππούς > Εγγονός: δύο γεννήσεις (μεσολαβεί του γονιού), 2ος βαθμός συγγένειας σε ευθεία. Αδέλφια: Δύο γεννήσεις (οι δικές τους), 2ος βαθμός εκ πλαγίου. Ανιψιός-Θείος: Τρεις γεννήσεις (ο γονιός και ο αδελφός/αδελφή του = ο θείος) και το παιδί/ανίψι, άρα 3ος βαθμός εκ πλαγίου. Πρώτα ξαδέλφια: Τέσσερις γεννήσεις (των γονέων τους, που είναι αδέλφια, και οι δικές τους): 4ος εκ πλαγίου.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Δόκτορ, να σε βοηθήσω:
"μια οποιαδήποτε ομάδα αδελφών και αδελφάδων είναι "η ίδια" ή "ταυτόσημη". Είναι "ένα αίμα", καθώς μοιράζονται από κοινού το αίμα της μάνας τους και του πατέρα τους. Ωστόσο, παρόλο που οι Ρανγκιροανοί αναγνωρίζουν με αυτό τον τρόπο την καταγωγή και από τους δύο γονείς, δεν έχουν κάποια γενετική θεωρία περί _μείωσης_, κι έτσι γι' αυτούς ο συντελεστής των σχέσεων ανάμεσα σε αδέλφια είναι 1 και όχι 1/2, όπως ισχυρίζεται η δυτική βιολογία. (...) Έχοντας από συνήθεια στο μυαλό μας την εικόνα της συγγένειας ως έναν γενεαλογικά διατεταγμένο χώρο, οι Δυτικοί (και σ' αυτούς ας σημειωθεί ότι περιλαμβάνονται και οι ανθρωπολόγοι) έχουν την τάση να σκέφτονται τη συγγενειακή απόσταση σαν να εκτείνεται προς δύο κατευθύνσεις, την κάθετη και την οριζόντια διάσταση του γενεαλογικού χάρτη, που αντιστοιχούν σε βαθμούς ευθύγραμμης και σε βαθμούς πλάγιας συγγένειας. Εφόσον όμως, σύμφωνα με τις αντιλήψεις των Ρανγκιροανών, τα αδέλφια είναι ένα, γι' αυτούς η πλάγια συγγένεια μπορεί ν' αγνοηθεί, ή μάλλον υποσκελίζεται από την ευθύγραμμη συγγένεια. (...) Η κάθε γενιά μετράει ως ένας βαθμός απομάκρυνσης, και οι πλάγιοι συγγενείς απέχουν τόσο όσος είναι ο αριθμός των γενεαλογικών βαθμίδων που απαιτούνται για να φτάσουν στον κοινό πρόγονο. (...) Επομένως, για τους Ρανγκιροανούς, αν τα αδέλφια είναι "ένα αίμα", τα πρώτα ξαδέλφια είναι "δύο αίματα", τα δεύτερα ξαδέλφια "τρία αίματα", και ούτω καθεξής έως τα "πέντε αίματα" (τέταρτα ξαδέλφια). (....πιο πάνω στο βιβλίο: ) Τα αδελφικό σύνολο είναι γνωστό ως "μια κοιλιά", δηλαδή από την ίδια μήτρα (...)"


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τα αδέλφια είναι συγγενείς δευτέρου βαθμού εκ πλαγίου, όχι —φυσικά— πρώτου βαθμού!





drsiebenmal said:


> Ο εύκολος τρόπος για να υπολογίσεις το βαθμό συγγένειας είναι να μετρήσεις πόσες γεννήσεις χρειάστηκαν για να προκύψει η σχέση των εξεταζόμενων συγγενών. Παραδείγματα: Μητέρα > Κόρη: Μία γέννηση, 1ος βαθμός συγγένειας σε ευθεία. [...] Αδέλφια: Δύο γεννήσεις (οι δικές τους), 2ος βαθμός εκ πλαγίου. [...]



Υπάρχει μπλέξιμο εδώ. Βρίσκω αρκετές πηγές που επιβεβαιώνουν τα όσα λένε παραπάνω ο ζαζ και ο δρ, αλλά και αρκετές που το αντικρούουν. 
Ωστόσο, ο ορισμός του βαθμού συγγένειας μέσω του αριθμού των γεννήσεων είναι προβληματικός. Για παράδειγμα, με αυτόν τον υπολογισμό, τα ετεροθαλή και τα αμφιθαλή αδέλφια έχουν τον ίδιο βαθμό συγγένειας, μολονότι προφανώς δεν συγγενεύουν το ίδιο! Επίσης, είναι αντίξοο να θεωρούνται οι γονείς και τα παιδιά συγγενείς πρώτου βαθμού ενώ τα αμφιθαλή αδέλφια δεύτερου, διότι η γενετική συγγένεια μεταξύ αμφιθαλών αδελφών είναι ίδια με τη γενετική συγγένεια μεταξύ γονέων και παιδιών.

Στα αγγλικά, ο όρος first-degree relative ορίζεται με μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια:

Από εδώ: In the medical sense, first-degree relatives are people who share half your genes. In legal matters, relationships created by contract and law *are considered equal to genetic relationships.*
[...] Brothers and sisters are considered first-degree relatives.

Και εδώ: A first degree relative is a family member who shares about 50 percent of their genes with a particular individual in a family. First degree relatives include parents, offspring, and siblings.


Σε ένα βιβλίο που είχα την τύχη να μεταφράσω, υπήρχε ένας λίγο πιο πολύπλοκος κανόνας για τον υπολογισμό του _δείκτη_ συγγένειας (relatedness index) μεταξύ δύο ατόμων (ο οποίος πρέπει ουσιαστικά να θεωρηθεί συνώνυμος με τον _βαθμό_ συγγένειας -δείκτης συγγένειας 1/2 αντιστοιχεί σε πρώτο βαθμό συγγένειας, 1/4 σε δεύτερο βαθμό, 1/8 σε τρίτο βαθμό κ.ο.κ.).
Αντιγράφω ένα σχετικά εκτενές απόσπασμα, για να φανεί καθαρά και για ποιο λόγο η συγγένεια μεταξύ γονέων και παιδιών είναι ίση με τη συγγένεια μεταξύ αμφιθαλών αδελφών:

Για λόγους απλότητας θα θεωρήσω ότι μιλάμε για γονίδια που είναι σπάνια στη γονιδιακή δεξαμενή ως σύνολο. [...]
Υποθέστε ότι έχετε ένα αντίγραφο του γονιδίου Γ. Θα πρέπει να το λάβατε είτε από τον πατέρα σας είτε από τη μητέρα σας (για ευκολία μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε διάφορα ασυνήθη ενδεχόμενα –ότι το Γ συνιστά μια καινοφανή μετάλλαξη, ότι το είχαν και οι δύο γονείς σας ή ότι κάποιος από τους δύο γονείς σας είχε δύο αντίγραφά του). Έστω ότι εκείνος που σας έδωσε το γονίδιο ήταν ο πατέρας σας. Τότε, καθένα από τα κοινά σωματικά του κύτταρα περιείχαν ένα αντίγραφο του Γ. Θυμηθείτε τώρα ότι, όταν κάποιος άνδρας παράγει ένα σπερματοζωάριο, του διανείμει τα μισά του γονίδια. Άρα, η πιθανότητα το σπερματοζωάριο που δημιούργησε την αδελφή σας να έλαβε το γονίδιο Γ είναι 50%. Αν, από την άλλη, λάβατε το Γ από τη μητέρα σας, η ίδια συλλογιστική δείχνει ότι τα μισά της ωάρια θα πρέπει να περιείχαν το Γ· και πάλι, η πιθανότητα η αδελφή σας να έχει το Γ είναι 50%. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι, αν είχατε 100 αδέλφια, περίπου τα 50 από αυτά θα είχαν κάθε δεδομένο σπάνιο γονίδιο που έχετε και εσείς. Επίσης, σημαίνει ότι αν έχετε 100 σπάνια γονίδια, περίπου τα 50 από αυτά θα βρίσκονται μέσα στο σώμα καθενός από τα αδέλφια σας.
Αν έχετε ένα αντίγραφο του γονιδίου Δ, η πιθανότητα για κάθε δεδομένο παιδί σας να το έχει είναι 50%, διότι τα μισά σας γεννητικά κύτταρα περιέχουν το Δ, και καθένα από τα παιδιά σας προέκυψε από ένα τέτοιο κύτταρο. Αν έχετε ένα αντίγραφο του γονιδίου Ε, η πιθανότητα και ο πατέρας σας να είχε το Ε είναι 50%, διότι λάβατε τα μισά σας γονίδια από εκείνον και τα υπόλοιπα μισά από τη μητέρα σας. Για λόγους ευκολίας χρησιμοποιούμε έναν _δείκτη συγγένειας,_ ο οποίος εκφράζει την πιθανότητα δύο συγγενείς να μοιράζονται ένα δεδομένο γονίδιο. Ο δείκτης συγγένειας μεταξύ δύο αδελφών είναι 1/2, διότι τα μισά γονίδια που έχει ο ένας αδελφός υπάρχουν και στον άλλον. Ο αριθμός αυτός αποτελεί έναν μέσο όρο: λόγω του κλήρου της μείωσης, είναι δυνατόν κάποια συγκεκριμένα ζεύγη αδελφών να μοιράζονται περισσότερα ή λιγότερα γονίδια. Ο δείκτης συγγένειας μεταξύ γονέα και παιδιού είναι πάντοτε ακριβώς 1/2.
Επειδή είναι κουραστικό να κάνουμε κάθε φορά όλους τους υπολογισμούς ξεκινώντας από τις βασικές αρχές, παραθέτω έναν πρόχειρο κανόνα για να υπολογίζετε τον δείκτη συγγένειας μεταξύ δύο οποιονδήποτε ατόμων Α και Β. [...] Καταρχάς προσδιορίστε όλους τους _κοινούς προγόνους_ των Α και Β. Οι κοινοί πρόγονοι, λόγου χάρη, ενός ζεύγους πρώτων εξαδέλφων είναι ο κοινός παππούς και η κοινή γιαγιά τους. Εφόσον ανακαλύψετε έναν κοινό πρόγονο, είναι προφανώς λογικά αληθές ότι όλοι οι δικοί του πρόγονοι αποτελούν και εκείνοι κοινούς προγόνους των Α και Β. Θα αγνοήσουμε ωστόσο όλους τους κοινούς προγόνους εκτός από τους πιο πρόσφατους. Υπό αυτήν την έννοια, τα πρώτα ξαδέλφια έχουν μόνο δύο κοινούς προγόνους. Αν ο Β είναι απευθείας απόγονος του Α, λόγου χάρη δισέγγονός του, τότε ο ίδιος ο Α είναι ο «κοινός πρόγονος» που αναζητούμε.
Έχοντας εντοπίσει τον κοινό πρόγονο (ή τους κοινούς προγόνους) των Α και Β, υπολογίστε τη _γενεαλογική απόσταση_ ως εξής: Ξεκινώντας από τον Α, σκαρφαλώστε στο οικογενειακό δένδρο μέχρι να πέσετε πάνω σ’ έναν κοινό πρόγονο, και κατόπιν κατεβείτε ξανά μέχρι να συναντήσετε τον Β. Ο αριθμός των βημάτων που κάνετε πάνω στο δένδρο αποτελεί τη γενεαλογική απόσταση. Για παράδειγμα, αν ο Α είναι θείος του Β, τότε η γενεαλογική απόσταση είναι 3. Ο κοινός πρόγονος είναι (ας πούμε) ο πατέρας του Α, και παππούς του Β. Ξεκινώντας από τον Α, πρέπει να ανεβείτε μια γενιά για να πετύχετε τον κοινό πρόγονο. Στην συνέχεια, για να φτάσετε στον Β πρέπει να κατεβείτε δύο γενιές από την άλλη πλευρά. Επομένως, η γενεαλογική απόσταση είναι 1+2=3.
Έχοντας ανακαλύψει τη γενεαλογική απόσταση μεταξύ των Α και Β μέσου ενός συγκεκριμένου κοινού προγόνου, υπολογίστε το ποσοστό εκείνο της συγγένειάς τους για το οποίο ευθύνεται ο εν λόγω πρόγονος. Για να το κάνετε αυτό, πολλαπλασιάστε το 1/2 με τον εαυτό του για κάθε βήμα της γενεαλογικής απόστασης. Αν η γενεαλογική απόσταση είναι 3, τότε υπολογίστε το γινόμενο 1/2 χ 1/2 χ 1/2, ή αλλιώς (1/2)^3. Αν η γενεαλογική απόσταση μέσω ενός συγκεκριμένου συγγενή ισούται με g βήματα, το ποσοστό της συγγένειας που οφείλεται σε αυτόν τον συγγενή είναι (1/2)^g.
Αυτό όμως αποτελεί ένα μόνο μέρος της συγγένειας μεταξύ των Α και Β. Αν έχουν περισσότερους από έναν κοινούς προγόνους, τότε πρέπει να προσθέσουμε τον αντίστοιχο αριθμό για κάθε πρόγονο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω (από την αγγλική γουίκη) αυτό το παραστατικό διάγραμμα (που παρουσιάζει τα πράγματα όπως τα αναφέραμε πιο πριν με τον Ζαζ). Το άρθρο στη γουίκη αναφέρει βέβαια και τα προβλήματα και τη διαφορετική οπτική που παρουσιάζει ο panadeli. Ο τίτλος του διαγράμματος είναι: European kinship system.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Τέσσερα αίματα βλέπω... :)


----------



## panadeli (Feb 1, 2012)

Στο διάγραμμά σου, δόκτωρα, οι αριθμοί αντιπροσωπεύουν τη _γενεαλογική απόσταση_, όπως λέει και η λεζάντα (relationship distance), και όχι τον _βαθμό συγγένειας_.
Μάλιστα, στο λήμμα της wikipedia διευκρινίζεται ρητά: 
Note that the degrees in this chart are *not the degree of relationship,* as it pertains to percentage of genetic identity.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 1, 2012)

Από καθαρά νομική άποψη, όμως, για τον βαθμό συγγένειας ισχύουν αυτά που επισήμαναν ο Δρ και ο Ζαζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Από καθαρά νομική άποψη, όμως, για τον βαθμό συγγένειας ισχύουν αυτά που επισήμαναν ο Δρ και ο Ζαζ.


Ναι, έπρεπε να το ξεκαθαρίσω εξαρχής αυτό. Ευχ, Ρογήρε!


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2012)

Αυτό με το 50% των γονιδίων με μπερδεύει χειρότερα, γιατί τότε οι γονείς κάποιου δεν έχουν καμία συγγένεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2012)

Προφανώς δεν έχουν συγγένεια. Εκεί αρχίζουν οι σχέσεις εξ αγχιστείας.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 2, 2012)

Συγγενείς εξ αχρηστείας και εκζέματος, που έλεγε και ο Bar-Bar...


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς δεν έχουν συγγένεια. Εκεί αρχίζουν οι σχέσεις εξ αγχιστείας.



Τότε η συγγένεια πρώτου βαθμού είναι μόνο μεταξύ γονιών και παιδιών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2012)

Εξ αίματος, ναι.


----------

